# Juwel IPX8 Heater



## CaNsA (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi peeps.

I have one of these that I am using as my previous heater died.
It doesnt have any markings on it and I am hoping someone here knows if fully clockwise is either the highest or the lowest setting.

Ta very much.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

not familiar with the brand as it is most likely UK..but generally turning clockwise increases the temp....that is for the vast majority of heaters that i have used...


----------

